
Netflix CEO: There’s “Not Nearly Enough” TV - mauriziodaniele
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/03/moar-tv/
======
Retric
There's not enough TV _worth watching._

IMO, it's about equal parts of TV show quality dropping and other forms of
entertainment becoming cheaper and more available. At my office plenty of
people got into _The Witcher 3_ , but nobody talks about TV.

~~~
nsxwolf
Was TV ever better than Breaking Bad, Mad Men, Game of Thrones, Sopranos, etc
etc?

Every era of TV had its gems, but for every Seinfeld in the 90s there were 10
"The Nanny"s.

~~~
Retric
1 of those shows is still on TV. Sopranos ended all the way back in 2007.

Anyway, from a business standpoint only having 2 or 3 good shows mean people
get out of the habit. Fox fed viewers from Simpsons into American Dad and
Family guy, but when most channels are filled with junk people got out of the
habit. When _The walking Dead_ has a bad season there is nothing keeping
people tuning into AMC.

Think filler B TV like Roseanne or Home Improvement the kind of show where the
mass of humanity don't just turn them off even if nobody is lining up for a
new episode.

PS: It's also all the same formulas and if you like it that's great for you.
But, we are missing a lot of the off the wall TV like the twilight zone or
MST3k.

~~~
ashark
> But, we are missing a lot of the off the wall TV like the twilight zone or
> MST3k.

Black Mirror? Rick and Morty's pretty off the wall. Intense nihilism,
interesting sci-fi concepts, "what if" ideas carried far enough that they
become horrifying more often than not, _et c._ I haven't gotten around to True
Detective yet (how are people in this thread watching so much TV that they're
running out of good content?!?) but I understand it didn't/doesn't exactly
follow one of the usual formulas.

MST3K-influenced shows are all web-only AFAIK, so it's not "TV" but there's
more content of that sort than ever.

~~~
Retric
The Black Mirror is an interesting case. It's got 7 episodes over 3 years and
is exactly the kind of show Netflix wants so there going to produce another
12.

Honestly, I think really demonstrates a failing of TV and not a success. Like
how firefly got 1/2 a season @ 14 episodes.

------
rhino369
There isn't enough TV for Netflix because Netflix sells TV to binge watchers
who always want the next show.

FX wants to sell high end content at a premium. They don't want so much TV
that anyone can find great rerun content on Netflix. FX wants you to watch a
new episode of the Americans. They don't want you to binge watch 8 seasons of
X-Files.

Netflix actually benefits if content is cheap. FX benefits if content is
expensive.

------
jdlyga
There's way too much good TV. So much. Way too much for anyone to watch.

------
JoshTriplett
I found it interesting but entirely unsurprising when I realized I watched
more Netflix than TV (and when the latter dropped to zero).

I found it far more surprising when I realized I watched more YouTube than
Netflix.

------
SirFatty
I sometimes wonder why TechCrunch still exists.

------
robodale
Netflix CEO - then order up more than the measly 10 shows per season of
Trailer Park Boys. Episodes...let's go.

------
bedhead
Says the guy with an _extreme_ vested interest in more TV watching. [eye roll]

~~~
bryanlarsen
Says the guy that has bet heavily that creating more TV will pay off
handsomely.

------
codingdave
CEO of <insert company here> says there is not enough demand for <insert their
product here>.

And yes, I know he is saying there is plenty of demand, so he needs more
product, but the point is an extremely biased agenda.

------
paulus_magnus2
there's “Not Nearly Enough” _non-watchbait_ TV.

*fixed

